# Kamas area controlled burn



## LeftyGuy (Aug 23, 2017)

Does anyone have any info on the burn the forest service is doing by norway flats and upper setting road? We saw the signs they had put in the canyon telling everyone to make sure their stuff is out as the burn could happen anywhere between October 1 and the first part of November I believe. We have been in contact with the areas biologist (because of my dads moose tag) but he did not have any insight about the burn.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Utah fire info. gov use to have scheduled burns but I don't see it on their new page.
Check on the website for the forest involved. they are usually listed.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

So you called the DWR or FS biologist?
I'd recommend called the Kamas FS office. 
I'll even post a contact info link for you
https://www.fs.usda.gov/recarea/uwcnf/recarea/?recid=8983


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

mtnrunner260 said:


> So you called the DWR or FS biologist?
> I'd recommend called the Kamas FS office.
> I'll even post a contact info link for you
> https://www.fs.usda.gov/recarea/uwcnf/recarea/?recid=8983


Agreed, if you only talked to the DWR, you should call the local Forest Service office for the information you're looking for.


----------



## Natural Born Killer (Oct 29, 2015)

I wouldn't worry about it at all, If they do it will just move them to the river bottoms on the south side of the road, ( where you will more than likely kill him anyways ) if you hunt that canyon....


----------

